# Google error message



## stobear (4 Jul 2003)

Go to www.google.com
In the search bar type 'Weapons of Mass Destruction'
Click 'I'm feeling lucky' instead of 'search'
Read so called error message


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2003)

:lol


----------



## car (7 Jul 2003)

*?*

whats the deal with that, I put the words "Weapons of Mass Destruction" into google.com, google.ie and .co.uk and keep getting onto some defence site instead of getting an error message. 
I tried it with words on own and double quoted.  can someone print the error message here?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2003)

*Re: ?*

The page in question must have dropped off the top of the list so the _I'm feeling lucky_ search option no longer finds it. Try this link: [broken link removed] . Somebody in yesterday's _Tribune_ seemed to think that somebody had hacked into _Google_ to make this appear... :lol


----------



## car (7 Jul 2003)

*re: ?*

Excellent!!
thanks for the link club. Id gotten the google thing on a couple mails today and was wondering what it was all about.  


obviously the tribune reporter wasnt from the IT dept.


----------



## Contango10 (7 Jul 2003)

*Re: re: ?*

Clubman, would that have not been possible?

Contango10


----------



## Contango10 (8 Jul 2003)

*Re: re: ?*

That link doesn't work.

C10

PS Sorry, it does.  My mistake.


----------



## car (8 Jul 2003)

*the link*

contango,
While the bigger sites do tend to have better security, I suppose it would have been possible, but there wouldnt have been much point to it when it would have been far easier to go the other route of having your site the number one pick when someone clicked feeling lucky.
theres any number of books out there on how to get your site higher up a search engines results list.  
If you come from an IT background, as does clubman and myself, then I suppose its funny when somebody thinks its a hack rather then good webpage design.


----------



## car (8 Jul 2003)

*addendum*

thats assuming, of course, that that is what cluman found funny about the tribune article. apologies to cm if it isnt.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2003)

*Clubman, would that have not been possible?*

My point was that the _Tribune_ reported insinuated that somebody had hacked/manipulated _Google_ in some way or used to other nefarious means to ensure that this "error message" appeared in response to the relevant search whereas, as far as I can see, it was simply the top ranked page in the "WMD" search results for a few days and thus appeared automatically in response to the _I'm feeling lucky_ search option. I'm not saying that _Google_ is immune to hacking just that the _Tribune_ reported didn't seem to understand how this "error message" was being generated which, like _car_, I found slightly amusing - albeit less than the "error message" page itself.

*That link doesn't work.*

I see it caught _Contango10_ out briefly! :lol


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2003)

My mistake - it was the _Sunday Business Post_ and not the _[Tribune_. And there's me slagging off journalists, eh...


----------



## N0elC (9 Jul 2003)

Try this one as well:

Go to www.google.com
In the search bar type "French military victories"
Click 'I'm feeling lucky'
Read so called error message

Trés amusé !


----------



## dumdum (9 Aug 2003)

*Good webpage design?*

...in a similar vein, check out  www.albinoblacksheep.com/...hmail.html 

 
dumdum


----------

